# Buler Ana Digi



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Looking at this forum last night reminded me that I had an old Buler dual display watch in a drawer somewhere. I dug it out and fitted a new battery and, hey presto, it works.

Setting it was a nightmare 'till I found out that it uses the same module as the Tissot f1 and googled for the instructions. I think I got this watch in the 70s and still have the box it came in


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Would love to see a picture of it Vic









I remember my first Quartz (LCD) being a Buler....I was working in Sheffield at the time and travelled across the A57 Snake Pass to Mancester to buy it ... this must have been about 1977.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

I've taken a photo of the watch but can't understand how to post it, the bloody thing is like a big mirror and a pig to photograph.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Vic,

Mail it to me and I'll post it for you.









[email protected]


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Got it Vic.







I've had to resize it but it should be OK.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks Stan, these swiss modules must be bullet proof, even the backlight still works, oh how I wish that I had held on to my early digitals, my favorite one was made by Belltime and I still have the bracelet but the watch is long gone.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Vic, it's a nice watch. Like the asymmetric case a lot.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not seen one of those for ages. Very nice condition too.


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes Roy it's in good nick although the crappy photo seems to have magnified even the smallest scratch, there are no scratches on the crystal and I might have a go at removing the scratches from the case, the back of the watch is interesting, there is a battery hatch and what I can only describe as a small round 'speaker' for the alarm also the back is attached by 4 screws.


----------

